# what filter papers are you using?



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

just wondering if you think the filter paper plays an important role in the brew,I use the Melitta brown ones as those are the only ones my local supermarket sells (apart from their own brand which seem as good but too big),they do have a strong taste though so I rinse them with hot water before using which helps a lot,I've heard the Filtropa papers are some of the best,with little to no taste,so have ordered a packet of those to try out.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I've not noticed big differences between bleached and non-bleached. As long as the paper is well rinsed it's fine.


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

I can't say I've used a wide variety of filters but I do like the Filtropa papers. There's little odour and they're strong as well.


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

So how have you found the Filtropa papers in comparison to the Melitta brown?


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

JamesG said:


> So how have you found the Filtropa papers in comparison to the Melitta brown?


just used one up to now, it had less smell but I rinsed the Melitta with hot water which gets rid of most of the smell anyway, so not sure they are any better if you rinse both as I do anyway, the Filtropa filters are slightly too small for the cone so a lot of it doesn't touch the side of the cone, not sure if that is a good point or not? doesn't seem to affect the coffee any, will try a few more, then decide if it's worth ordering these online instead of picking the Melitta up from my local supermarket, the smell on rinsing the Melitta is off putting though...


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

I use the Hario V60 papers and they have served me well as long as you remember to rinse them before use. I have been wanting to try out the swissgold filters but have yet to find a shop that uses them.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

joshuachan28 said:


> I use the Hario V60 papers and they have served me well as long as you remember to rinse them before use. I have been wanting to try out the swissgold filters but have yet to find a shop that uses them.


I've heard they are a cross between filter papers and a cafetiere.


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Could someone explain this 'rinsing' of the filters please


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Pouring some hot water over/through the filter before adding coffee to remove some of the paper taste. Also serves to pre-heat your equipment.


----------



## Squall (Mar 25, 2012)

Does anyone else dislike using the paper-water to preheat equipment, or is it just me?


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

So Squall, do you seperately rinse your papers than preheat your equipment?

Do you notice a difference in taste or is it more of a hygiene (is that the right word?) thing?


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

the rincing gets rid of the paper taste, I don't use the same water I rince my filter paper with, it's means boiling a bit more water but I don't see the point of rincing the paper only to use that same water to heat my cup.


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

The Swiss Gold filter was a revelation for me, haven't used any paper filters since first buying one. Also works out cheaper in the long run.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

20Eyes said:


> The Swiss Gold filter was a revelation for me, haven't used any paper filters since first buying one. Also works out cheaper in the long run.


I fancy trying one but don't you get a load of fines in the brew?


----------

